# Can i use glass on my case?



## dc88 (Apr 17, 2009)

Im looking to put a window in my case nd dont have the money for a window kit. I do have a spare part of a window and a mirror that i have good ideas for. I want to use the glass as a window and would like to put the mirror on the bottom of the case to reflect my lights a little better. will this cause any problems?


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmm that's a good question, I've only heard of people using acrylic but cases have been made of more exotic materials than that. 

I can't say yes or no but I would only do so at your own risk.

I know that mirrors are nothing more that silvered glass and the silver COULD potentially cause issues as it conducts current. But I think that it is usually sandwiched between the glass and a layer of paint.


----------



## dc88 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info im just gonna rule out the mirror any ideas on somthing cheap i could use to reflect the light im on a short budget right know and would like to use as few lights as possible but it still look right?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The only reason against using glass as a side window, as far as I can think of, is safety - If your PC gets knocked over, or something bangs into it for any reason, you'd have a heckuva mess to clear up.

Acrylic is preferable because it won't shatter so easily, and it won't discolour with age, unlike perspex and some other plastic sheeting.

Putting a sheet-mirror in the bottom of your case shouldn't have any electrical problems, the silvered layer would be underneath the glass anyway, which is an insulator :grin: 

Alternatively, if you can cut small sections of mirror, you could try fixing them in 'strategic' places, to reflect the light to specific darker areas.

Edit: For absolute cheapness (and recycling), if you can get a couple of those cardboard lids that's used for some 'take-away' food in the aluminium dishes. The lids are white on one side and aluminised on t'other. 

Carefully wrap them in 'Clingfilm' so as not to get any wrinkles or bubbles and use them as light-'fillers'. It's a trick I piked up from a pro-photographer, he taped various sizes around his flash-guns to direct more light to specific spots. The Clingfilm would be needed to insulate the aluminium side of your ones, being in with electrics.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow that is a neat trick! I don't do any case modding though I want to try it at some point. Thanks for the tip WereBo.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

home depot plexiglass- 5 dollars for a 12x24" sheet.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only real problem with glass is it's harder to work with, especially when it comes to cutting and attaching it to your case. It's also heavier and breakable, but those aren't as important.


----------



## dc88 (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks for the tip on the take out lids gonna use that we have them were i work lol i can get as many as i need 
cutting and mouting it shouldnt be a problem ive rplaced a few windows b4 and had to cut them to size used a dremel with the fiberglass renforced wheel worked very well actually
being that it is much heavier than normal windows i was going to bolt it in instead of the glue and double sided tape ive seen just need somthing thin and soft for washers so the bolts dont crack it and it doesnt vibrate on the metal rubber gromets should work for between the glass and the case any ideas no what to do for the back side of the glass that will touch the bolt?


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I know that when I cut the plexi for my case I'm gonna use a circle saw and I'll reinforce the surface with some heavy tape to reduce the risk of cracking it when I first drill the holes. I should heavily improve the mod and I don't have to worry about the likliehood of cracking.

Jones


----------

